# Back butter?



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Doing a 28 sq.ft half bath. The tile they chose for the floor is similar in size to subway tile but has a brick look to it and irregular sides/ends.

What size trowel do you like for this and would you back butter?

Thanks.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

I would probably just use my 1/4" trowel as you can angle it to change depth, and always back butter if even lightly. Just feel like back buttering creates a better bond. If ceramic it gets a quick sponge to add water into the tile, before back buttering. 

There are folks with far more experience tiling than myself though...like Angus.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Back buttered tile sucks when doing demo.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Tinstaafl said:


> Back buttered tile sucks when doing demo.


I can only hope someone says that about my work :hammer: :vs_laugh:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

If it is ceramic quick wipe with a damp sponge, tight back butter. 

Porcelain, dry wipe, back butter. Wet cuts, you need to dry porcelain tile. 

1/4” trowel should be fine. Make sure the floor is flat. 

Tom


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

What size tile? If they're 3x6 or something similar, forget the backbuttering and just get to it. Mix your thinset on the creamier side and work fast. Trowel size depends partly on how flat the floor is.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> What size tile? If they're 3x6 or something similar, forget the backbuttering and just get to it. Mix your thinset on the creamier side and work fast. Trowel size depends partly on how flat the floor is.


Porcelain per the TCNA requires back buttering no matter the size.

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Is this the tile?


https://www.tileandstoneexpress.com/chicago-southside48.html


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Big Johnson said:


> Is this the tile?
> 
> 
> https://www.tileandstoneexpress.com/chicago-southside48.html


Almost. I think these are 3" x 9".

They look similar though


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Are you using clips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Porcelain per the TCNA requires back buttering no matter the size.
> 
> Tom


Sometimes I think they require it because so many folks can't mix or apply thinset worth a ch..


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Skip to the 4:00 minute mark and it is clear back buttering is worth it.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

AustinDB said:


> Are you using clips?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clips?

I have only tiled 10-12 times. Not sure I know what a clip is.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Peter_C said:


> Skip to the 4:00 minute mark and it is clear back buttering is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF2SgLBF6qI


Yeah, watched that yesterday.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Robie said:


> Clips?
> 
> I have only tiled 10-12 times. Not sure I know what a clip is.


Clips

That size tile you should not need them. 

Tom


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I always called them spacers. Yeah, have used them every time I've tiled...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Those aren't spacers, Rob. They're clips that grab the tile from both top and bottom so the faces are perfectly aligned with no "lippage". An Italian artisan might sneer at them, but they're a gift from heaven for us amateurs.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Peter_C said:


> Skip to the 4:00 minute mark and it is clear back buttering is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF2SgLBF6qI


All the non bbed tile clearly had coverage issues. 

So my takeaway from that vid is: If you use ditra bbing doesn’t do much.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Big Johnson said:


> All the non bbed tile clearly had coverage issues.
> 
> So my takeaway from that vid is: If you use ditra bbing doesn’t do much.


My takeaway is if I anticipate having to demo my own tile job don't back butter.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Big Johnson said:


> All the non bbed tile clearly had coverage issues.
> 
> So my takeaway from that vid is: If you use ditra bbing doesn’t do much.


I have a tile job coming up that has cracked grout and tiles. Chances are when I demo I will find there are coverage issues, and they are probably set on the plywood directly. I insist on using Ditra, and going below to shore up the flooring with blocking. Quality of work counts! For others there are hotel and chain restaurant tile jobs. :laughing:


----------

